# help with choosing color



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

There are no hard and fast rules. If you keep the brown/tan going you willl not have a lot of contrast which can be very soothing. If you paint a contrasting color your furniture and floors will stand out more so if these are features you want to play up you can. 

I like to paint a piece of poster board the color I'm thinking of so I can move it around the room and see it in different lights next to different pieces.

Hope this helps.


----------



## txbostont (Oct 31, 2007)

Always keep in mind that it's just paint. If you don't like it you can always change it without to much hassle. My opinion is that you always want your main big pieces of furniture to be netural in color and then use accessories as your accent colors. Paint in a room is an accessory so if you want clam and cool then go with a netural color and add pillows etc...for the pop of color. If you want to make a statement then use a bold color for the walls and then use the netural contrast color for pillows, etc... hope this helps.


----------



## 00u6166 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have similar colored items in my living room ... tan-colored furniture, teak flooring, and darker mahogany-colored tables. In my room, I went with a tan color on the walls that has just a hint of yellow in it. I wish I could recall the exact color to give you, but I found it at Lowe's, and I think it was golden sand, or something to that effect. I then took a couple shades darker on the color sheet and put it on the ceiling for a more dramatic effect (the ceiling color was called Earthy Cane). I separated the two colors with some white crown moulding, added oil-rubbed bronze light fixtures, and then used my drapes and pillows to add accent colors (olive and burgundy).

I'll attach a pic of the living room so you can get an idea. All I can say is at least painting is cheap and easy, so if you don't like it, you can re-do fairly easy! Best of luck!


----------



## txbostont (Oct 31, 2007)

*Choosing a Color*

elapie1879. That looks nice. 

I have about 300 hundred paint cans sitting in my house. I am somewhat joking but, I'm not to far off the count... After several attempts at painting with different brands I have found that Ralph Lauren offers the widest selection of color and hues. I swear by that paint and I won't use anything else. Its funny I have a women at work who is painting her bedroom and her husband is freaking out because she is using something other than white! As the audience gasps.... I keep telling her ITS JUST PAINT! I just don't get it? Whats wrong with these people?


----------

